# Wine Room



## lonesomechicken (Jan 28, 2013)

I am starting a thread to see the progress in the wine room. Here it is today. I would like to add A wine rack in the corner to hold 150-200 bottles. It will come. Patience as they say.


----------



## olusteebus (Jan 29, 2013)

nice setup with the rolling carboy dolly


----------



## Wade E (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice set up. Id like to see more support in the area where the dolly is though if you plan on loading that counter top up with full carboys! Id like to see more eine being made also! LOL


----------



## DaveL (Jan 29, 2013)

Is that a beer bong hanging on the wall?


----------



## BobR (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks good so far!


----------



## lonesomechicken (Jan 29, 2013)

yes the spot above the carboys is alittle weak. I have had it this way for about 6 months. I have been looking for a 7-8ft piece of countertop. I hope to see something on craigslist this spring. Or I just need to get to the Restore in Madison. I am sure they will have something. 

And no DaveL that is not a beer bong. Racking cane and a funnel. I put the tubing in the end of the funnel to keep it out of the way. Sorry but I was to old when I was young for one of those things.


----------



## DaveL (Jan 30, 2013)

Just a weak attempt at humor. But what what I hear a bear bong is the state flower in Wisconsin. ( now thats a better attempt at humor)


PS I like the peg board idea.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks great, but I would add a sink.


----------



## cimbaliw (Jan 30, 2013)

looks like a swell spot to crank out some must.


----------



## lonesomechicken (Jan 30, 2013)

I am leaning on the sink which is next to the washer and dryer. Its one of those large utility sinks. Really handy.

And yes dave the beer bong could be the state flower the way the beer flows here. We are transplants from Iowa. It seems to be a microbrew on every corner next to a church.


----------



## DaveL (Jan 31, 2013)

I have three sisters in and around Madison. My Grandma is from Jefferson, Iowa. She grew up on a corn farm early last century. My Mother tells fond stories of summering there. 
Nice looking workspace.


----------



## lonesomechicken (Feb 24, 2013)

Added to the wine room today. Put in shelving under the countertop to hold about 50 bottles. This is not enough I know but its a start. Beefed it up to hold the wieght of the carboys better to.


----------



## basham (Feb 25, 2013)

Looking good lonesomechicken. Shelving under the counter is good use of space. I think i might just go that direction myself.


----------

